# TMM - Tasmania Mines



## System (2 April 2012)

Tasmania Mines Limited (TMM) is involved in the mining, crushing and production of magnetite and scheelite from the Kara Mine, Tasmania.

http://www.tasmines.com.au


----------



## System (16 May 2017)

On May 15th, 2017, Tasmania Mines Limited (TMM) was removed from the ASX's official list following completion of a selective reduction of capital and cancellation of all shares held by Exiting Shareholders (as defined in the notice of general meeting dated 11 January 2017).


----------

